

77,000 Images of Tapestries and Italian Monuments Join the Open Content Program - dang
http://blogs.getty.edu/iris/77000-images-of-tapestries-and-italian-monuments-join-open-content-program/

======
hf
Outstanding!

Although, at first glance, the image-by-image mode of distribution seems
obstructive to widespread dissemination (as is the case with similiar
publications of the same kind and magnitude[0]), the generous licensing makes
more than up for it.

Nothing seems to prevent the Internet Archive from providing additional
backbone, possibly outlasting this web presence[1]. (Odd, archive.org has no
separate category for images.)

The thought of a comprehensive, high-resolution, Gutenberg-esque archive for
Images clean boggles and delights the mind (mine at least).

[0] The BBC's image and British Pathé's video archives come to mind. HN
discussion about the last publication of this nature:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7604459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7604459)

[1]
[http://www.getty.edu/about/opencontent.html](http://www.getty.edu/about/opencontent.html)

~~~
toomuchtodo
> Nothing seems to prevent the Internet Archive from providing additional
> backbone, possibly outlasting this web presence[1]. (Odd, archive.org has no
> separate category for images.)

Working on it. Already have the first collection before the additional images
were added.

------
virtus
I suppose there isn't a .torrent for all of these images ? :<

~~~
hf
Seeing as how they seem to be going out of their way to mention Open Content
and public domain in one sentence, I would venture to guess that there's
nothing standing in the way of compiling a torrent archive.

Redistribution is not adressed explicitly, though (as far as I can see).

------
wnevets
why not just link to the archive?

~~~
toomuchtodo
Getty Archive Source Post: [http://blogs.getty.edu/iris/77000-images-of-
tapestries-and-i...](http://blogs.getty.edu/iris/77000-images-of-tapestries-
and-italian-monuments-join-open-content-program/)

~~~
dang
Thanks! We changed the post url.

